# Treasure Coast HRC - you might know one of the judges



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

April 10th and 11th in Okeechobee Florida. Come on down and get some early spring weather. You know your tired of all that nasty cold up north. For you Florida guys this is the last test of the season. It is going to be a good one. Several RTF'ers are judging, including the Great one!

https://entryexpress.net/loggedin/viewevent.aspx?eid=3825


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Obama is judging?


----------



## RJG (Feb 18, 2005)

For anyone who wants a mail-in copy of the premium, just email me at [email protected] and I will attach one to an email or send you one if you prefer.

Our weather here has been beautiful! Come one down.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Pheasants in the upland test!


----------



## Scott Parker (Mar 19, 2009)

Corey pheasants should make for an exciting upland and maybe we'll have enough for a pheasant flier in finished.


----------



## SCOTT C. (Oct 20, 2004)

Flyer in HRC


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Finished will have a flyer....as long as the judges want to use them


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

badbullgator said:


> Finished will have a flyer....as long as the judges want to use them


Has the regional rep OK'd this? I'm fine with doing a flyer in a test I'm judging as long as it fits the scenario, grounds, and talent level of the crew. (and Treasure Coast has shown some of the finest live gunning crewage I've ever seen). 

But I've been to a few events where the regional rep wanted to have a lengthy debate about what "value was added" to the event by adding a flyer. 

I judge to put on a fair and enjoyable event for all. If a flyer works safely and without a bunch of heartache, and if my co-judge is up for it, I'm OK! But I'm not putting the energy into a debate with a rep to "sell" why a flyer is valued, only to receive his objections.

Am I judging with the POTUS?

P.S. I can't wait to see my friends at Treasure Coast! I'm hoping some of my pals who wear white and carry fake guns to the line will try shucking a pump gun at TCRC!


----------



## Mike Perry (Jun 26, 2003)

Wish I was available. I have been promising my wife we would go to Prairie Home companion for years and I have tix to the Atlanta show that weekend.
Good looking men, above average women regards,
MP


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Chris Atkinson said:


> Has the regional rep OK'd this? I'm fine with doing a flyer in a test I'm judging as long as it fits the scenario, grounds, and talent level of the crew. (and Treasure Coast has shown some of the finest live gunning crewage I've ever seen).
> 
> But I've been to a few events where the regional rep wanted to have a lengthy debate about what "value was added" to the event by adding a flyer.
> 
> ...


Don't worry about the rep. Never had a problem and there is nothing that says we can't use one. The only judge who did not use one was the rep and he didn't not have a problem with it but he did not want to be the "first" rep to use one. We have been doing it for 20+ years now. You used one the last time you were down didn't you????? 
Regan has been dead for years now so I don't think we need to worry about the POTUS being there.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

badbullgator said:


> Don't worry about the rep. Never had a problem and there is nothing that says we can't use one. The only judge who did not use one was the rep and he didn't not have a problem with it but he did not want to be the "first" rep to use one. We have been doing it for 20+ years now. You used one the last time you were down didn't you?????
> Regan has been dead for years now so I don't think we need to worry about the POTUS being there.


I forget who my co-judge is in finished. You think team Gerbino can handle cackling rooster flyers? I do!


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Chris Atkinson said:


> I forget who my co-judge is in finished. You think team Gerbino can handle cackling rooster flyers? I do!


 
Todd Tharp is your co-judge. I think john might be able to hit a few....but you get ducks in finished.


----------



## Captain Mike D (Jan 1, 2006)

badbullgator said:


> Todd Tharp is your co-judge. I think john might be able to hit a few....but you get ducks in finished.


So does this mean that Chris and I get to launch a cackling rooster on the walkup in Seasoned? 

Mike


----------



## Good Dogs (Nov 1, 2005)

You'll get a flyer - maybe two - and enjoy it. We've had the debates with a regional rep and will continue to use flyers to fully test the pups in "realistic hunting situations." Have a ball. The dogs will.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Captain Mike D said:


> So does this mean that Chris and I get to launch a cackling rooster on the walkup in Seasoned?
> 
> Mike


 
That would be a ball wouldn't it. Good meeting you this past weekend Mike.


----------



## Sissi (Dec 27, 2007)

Sounds like a really exciting weekend. And right now it looks like I´ll be coming too.
Last weekend my Curly passed her first started test and so I guess we´ll have some more tries in the future


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

HEy Curly, flat, we like them all. Come on down a try for another pass


----------



## Sissi (Dec 27, 2007)

badbullgator said:


> HEy Curly, flat, we like them all. Come on down a try for another pass


Thanks
My dog is certainly addicted already. She will go for it


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

I think we are having a training day in Okeechobee next Sunday, the 21st. It should be anyway unless everyone is running Tallahassee's test that weekend. I'll let you know and you are welcome to come over


----------



## Sissi (Dec 27, 2007)

badbullgator said:


> I think we are having a training day in Okeechobee next Sunday, the 21st. It should be anyway unless everyone is running Tallahassee's test that weekend. I'll let you know and you are welcome to come over


Thanks, my dog and me would love to come:


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

I will e-mail the club today and make sure it is on for Sunday, but as far as I know it is a training day.
see you there


----------



## SCOTT C. (Oct 20, 2004)

Training is on for the 21st 8am


----------



## Sissi (Dec 27, 2007)

Great I´ll come 
Do I need to bring anything?? and is it the same site as the HRC Test??


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Sissi said:


> Great I´ll come
> Do I need to bring anything?? and is it the same site as the HRC Test??


 
Yes, directions are on the website and on the premium on EE.
You should probably bring your dog


----------



## Jim Harvey (Feb 7, 2007)

Corey and Scott, I hope you guys have a good day training. I wish you both could of made the TR HT though. But, I know all too well about the dreaded four letter W-O-R-K. 

Know you guys will be missed, Boomer, Sirrus, Tank and Thunder would have Wowed the Thomasville crowd.

 Jim


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

lablove said:


> Corey and Scott, I hope you guys have a good day training. I wish you both could of made the TR HT though. But, I know all too well about the dreaded four letter W-O-R-K.
> 
> Know you guys will be missed, Boomer, Sirrus, Tank and Thunder would have Wowed the Thomasville crowd.
> 
> Jim


 
So Jim do you have any camo? I can loan you some......HRC is a blast


----------



## Jim Harvey (Feb 7, 2007)

Oh, I got some good buddy!

I will come down to see you'll if I can get off work that weekend.

I am guessing you will be able to run both of your boys?













Corey and Sirus,....


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

lablove said:


> Oh, I got some good buddy!
> 
> I will come down to see you'll if I can get off work that weekend.
> 
> ...


That picture must be on a blind.....i know because Sirius is actually BESIDE me and not 10 feet in front of me....
The guys that take the photos at the various tes, Action I think, have three of us on thier website from the Central Florida test. One is a GREAT picture of Sirius....all by himself....you can almost see me sitting on the bucket behind him.....

Sadly Tank seems to be retired so I have to deal with the wild child


----------



## Jim Harvey (Feb 7, 2007)

Ah, Corey sounds like I might need to talk with Paul over there at Action photo, he must be using his trick-photogrpahy techniques again to get a shot of Sirus stepping out.

None of mine here show such an infraction, something must be wrong.

.......So, he may step out a inch every once in a while, that dog knows where the chickens are!

Good position here again,.....I bet he hammers that HRC event!


----------



## Scott Parker (Mar 19, 2009)

Hey Corey what are you doing with that little girls gun:razz:


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Scott Parker said:


> Hey Corey what are you doing with that little girls gun:razz:


 
Come on that is what the golden clubs pass as guns! I gotta play by the rules. Cute aint it!

Thanks Jim, but that picture is AFTER a re-heel! Believe me we have been working on it and it has been a whole lot harder on him then it has me! That boy has been in church 5 days a week, still I will be the one praying at the test.......


----------



## SCOTT C. (Oct 20, 2004)

lablove said:


> Ah, Corey sounds like I might need to talk with Paul over there at Action photo, he must be using his trick-photogrpahy techniques again to get a shot of Sirus stepping out.
> 
> None of mine here show such an infraction, something must be wrong.
> 
> ...


That's a genuine Pirates of the Carribean Disney model.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

They are really cheaply made. They just break into little pieces when you crack your dog over the head with one.....at least that's what I have heard.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Thomas D said:


> They are really cheaply made. They just break into little pieces when you crack your dog over the head with one.....at least that's what I have heard.


That is what I hear as well......


----------



## Scott Parker (Mar 19, 2009)

Corey I'm sorry to here Tank hasn't gotten any better I'm sure he's going to miss doing this stuff. I guess you'll have to still bring him a long to keep his girl friend company in her crate.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Scott
He is doing better, just not as much as i would like or he needs to run. I have been letting him do some water work, keeping the falls in the water so he does not have to get out. We will see what the next few weeks bring, he is a little better each week so maybe......


----------



## Scott Parker (Mar 19, 2009)

Corey are you coming over Sunday for the club training the girls are doing a gun handling thing before the training so it's just the guys for the first 2 or 3 hours then however many of the girls that are still alive or not maimed to bad will join us.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

That is my plan. I need to get Sirius in a good set up so someone can beat the creep out of him!
Right now it is a matter of IF I have to work or not. I will know tomorrow. Damn women and their ovulation is always screwing something you ya know


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Club training day Sunday March 21st.


----------



## Sissi (Dec 27, 2007)

Just wanted to say Thank You to everybody at the Training Day!! 
I went there and met great people who were very helpful and friendly.
My Dog and me had a great time and I additionally got a very good education as a bird boy. Except for one time when the duck flew backwards instead of forward  I was really able to manage this Duck throwing thing the duckcall and the gun


----------



## RJG (Feb 18, 2005)

Just a reminder..

Treasure Coast HRC in Okeechobee, FL has our test this April 10 and 11. 

We are on EE and the EE closing date is April 1. However, handlers can mail their entries to EE if they don't want to pay the $3 or aren't computer savvy. I can also send a premium if you will PM me with your email address or mailing address.

We have beautiful grounds, are having a Regular and Upland test (with pheasants), a heck of a tailgate and friendly folks.

TCRC/TCHRC is the southernmost club in Florida (don't know - maybe in the US?) so quite a drive for some - but we would sure appreciate your support! Come on down!

Sincerely the TCHRC HT Secretary :smile:


----------



## Scott Parker (Mar 19, 2009)

Sissi it was very nice to meet you and you did a great job in the winger blind you also have a very nice dog I hope your going to enter her in our upcoming test.


----------



## Scott Parker (Mar 19, 2009)

Randall when are you going to put the HR in front of Cleo's name she earned it


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Come on Scott, Randall is a FT girl, she wants an FC and an HR :razz:

Just funning ya Randall.

Scott are you around next week?


----------



## Scott Parker (Mar 19, 2009)

Corey I have to go to SC so I'll be gone Monday and Tuesday but I should be here for the rest of the week.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

I'll call you and come over after that
thanks


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Still time to get in on this


----------

